# New To Frogs



## jacob042426 (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello, my name is jacob and I am 13 years old. i have 4 leopard geckos, a bearded dragon, a ball python, a 3 gallon reef, a 40 gallon macro reef, and now poison dart frogs. a couple weeks ago i got cobalt froglet and 2 tadpoles from got2envy. today i am putting together a 10 gallon vivarium with a great stuff wall. the 10 gallon will be temporary as i will get a new 20 long at the next $1/gallon sale. the 10g will be pretty simple as the 20 long will be pretty high-tech. any suggestions? thanks for reading!
-Jacob


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Hello and Welcome! I'm sure you will enjoy every bit of dendroboard, as for me it has proven to be very helpful when I first joined. 
If the tads you got are cobalt tads, once they morph out, are you planning on keeping all three of them in the same vivarium? Also, where are you located?


----------



## jacob042426 (Jul 24, 2012)

frog dude said:


> Hello and Welcome! I'm sure you will enjoy every bit of dendroboard, as for me it has proven to be very helpful when I first joined.
> If the tads you got are cobalt tads, once they morph out, are you planning on keeping all three of them in the same vivarium? Also, where are you located?


yes, they are cobalts. i hope that a pair will form. are adults not compatible together? i'm located in miami beach.


----------



## jacob042426 (Jul 24, 2012)

uh oh, the 10 gallon is cracked. i need to find a new tank!


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

jacob042426 said:


> yes, they are cobalts. i hope that a pair will form. are adults not compatible together? i'm located in miami beach.


Cool! I've heard that's a nice place. 

the problem with adult tincs is that females are aggressive towards each other. if an adult female enters another adult female's territory a fight will begin. the loosing female (assuming she is still alive) will leave the territory (assuming she can). if she is spotted by the winning female in the territory again they will fight once more. 
Now, sometimes, females can be housed together if they have been raised together since birth. Also, groups of tincs have been done before, just they were male-heavy. The real danger is if you are introducing two adult female tincs together. You might be ok.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

jacob042426 said:


> uh oh, the 10 gallon is cracked. i need to find a new tank!


You could easily fix it up with some silicone. Just go to pretty much any store (home depot, walmart, Lowes) and pick up a tube of GE 1 or 2 waterproof silicone. Some people prefer GE 1, some prefer GE 2. I actually have no experience with either.  It's just what they recommend. I think they sell it in smaller quantities so you won't need a calk gun. Apply generously on both sides, level it and let cure for 24 hours. The crack should be completely sealed.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I agree with fixing the crack with silicone. I use the stuff in a small tube, usually, because those big gun things are difficult for me to manage. I'm a petite flower, lol. 

Just get something that's 100% silicone. With your reef tank, you've probably got some aquarium silicone lying around. That's good. Just make sure it's fresh.


----------



## jacob042426 (Jul 24, 2012)

frog dude said:


> Cool! I've heard that's a nice place.
> 
> the problem with adult tincs is that females are aggressive towards each other. if an adult female enters another adult female's territory a fight will begin. the loosing female (assuming she is still alive) will leave the territory (assuming she can). if she is spotted by the winning female in the territory again they will fight once more.
> Now, sometimes, females can be housed together if they have been raised together since birth. Also, groups of tincs have been done before, just they were male-heavy. The real danger is if you are introducing two adult female tincs together. You might be ok.


I guess they will be ok then. 2 of them are still tads.


----------



## jacob042426 (Jul 24, 2012)

frog dude said:


> You could easily fix it up with some silicone. Just go to pretty much any store (home depot, walmart, Lowes) and pick up a tube of GE 1 or 2 waterproof silicone. Some people prefer GE 1, some prefer GE 2. I actually have no experience with either.  It's just what they recommend. I think they sell it in smaller quantities so you won't need a calk gun. Apply generously on both sides, level it and let cure for 24 hours. The crack should be completely sealed.


oh, i didn't think of sealing it! i'll definetly do that.


frogface said:


> I agree with fixing the crack with silicone. I use the stuff in a small tube, usually, because those big gun things are difficult for me to manage. I'm a petite flower, lol.
> 
> Just get something that's 100% silicone. With your reef tank, you've probably got some aquarium silicone lying around. That's good. Just make sure it's fresh.


I do i have a big tube of aquarium silicone laying around. i'll use it.


----------



## froggies3 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey Jacob,

Welcome to the addiction. My first frogs were cobalts too, and I am only twelve. As you can see from this thread, _Frog collection tragedy_, the community is amazing. One thing you need to make sure you do is suplement your feeders for when they morph. Good Luck And Welcome To The Hobby!


----------



## TropicalDartFrogs (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi Jacob,

Nice to see a new local frogger! Im in Miami. Good luck with your tank and frogs! 

Winsor


----------



## jacob042426 (Jul 24, 2012)

My friend has a 30" pc light he's selling for $20. Should I get it?


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Coolio! Another young reefer, before I go reef geek mode lemme welcome you to the board. Dendrobatids are a great animal to work with but be warned, they are addicting, in a matter of months you will have everything from the common auratus to a few thumbnails. One thing I can not stress enough WASH YOUR HANDS AFTER WORKING WITH A VIV, you don't want to spread diseases between tanks, I recently lost my ENTIRE collection to an infectious disease from not washing my hands between vivs. So, after having said that, whataya got in the salties?


----------



## jacob042426 (Jul 24, 2012)

Dendroguy said:


> Coolio! Another young reefer, before I go reef geek mode lemme welcome you to the board. Dendrobatids are a great animal to work with but be warned, they are addicting, in a matter of months you will have everything from the common auratus to a few thumbnails. One thing I can not stress enough WASH YOUR HANDS AFTER WORKING WITH A VIV, you don't want to spread diseases between tanks, I recently lost my ENTIRE collection to an infectious disease from not washing my hands between vivs. So, after having said that, whataya got in the salties?


it seems that there are many more young froggers than reefers!
That stinks that you lost everything.  
I have a 3 gallon reef and a 40b macro reef. You've posted on my thread a couple times on NR.


----------



## jacob042426 (Jul 24, 2012)

OT: terrarium for sale with arrow frogs. - Reef Central Online Community
Should I try to buy that? Is it a good deal?


----------



## Dev30ils (May 1, 2012)

jacob042426 said:


> OT: terrarium for sale with arrow frogs. - Reef Central Online Community
> Should I try to buy that? Is it a good deal?


The price for the tank is good, but those frogs are looking a little rough. You have no way of knowing if they are malnourished or diseased in any way. That doesn't even get into the fact that he shouldn't have those 2 species mixed...

If you're interested in it, you should start asking him questions about how he's keeping his frogs . If you want the tank for your cobalts you're going to need to rip out the entire background and start over, but like I said that's a good price for just the tank and lights.


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

jacob042426 said:


> it seems that there are many more young froggers than reefers!
> That stinks that you lost everything.
> I have a 3 gallon reef and a 40b macro reef. You've posted on my thread a couple times on NR.


What's your NR username?


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

I agree, the price sounds good but I'd need info on the brand of light fixture and fog machine, as well as age of both and the light bulbs, before I'd call it a good deal. 

I'm no expert (so I'm not going to comment on the mixing of species) but to my untrained eye both of those frogs look emaciated (i.e. starving skinny) / unhealthy. The tank looks kinda dry, besides the pig wallow in the front. If you wanted to put new frogs in there I'd agree that the whole tank needs to be torn out, sterilized, and re-done. If you get those frogs they need some SERIOUS tlc.


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

Welcome to the hobby, Jacob.

Those frogs are on deaths doorstep and I wouldn't go near them. Do yourself a favour and pass on those ones. You want to get off on the right foot and not be losing frogs in your first week. . I don't even think they would survive a move. Hopefully someone close to you will see this and have some frogs available. Another option is to put an ad if the wanted section.

Best of luck,


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

Awwww, poor frogs. Those frogs are going to die any day. They are some of the most skinniest, unheathy, sickly, miserable frogs I've ever seen. I've seen heather frogs at a pet store that only sells one species of dart, and they were over crowded (about 3-5 auratus in a 10g). Here is a conversation we had: Me: "I have azureus. They are are nice frogs" Pet store owner: "Those are perfect group frogs too, and I'm getting a shipment in soon. 

Those pet store frogs still looked healthier.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

frogfreak said:


> Welcome to the hobby, Jacob.
> 
> Those frogs are on deaths doorstep and I wouldn't go near them. Do yourself a favour and pass on those ones. You want to get off on the right foot and not be losing frogs in your first week. . I don't even think they would survive a move. Hopefully someone close to you will see this and have some frogs available. Another option is to put an ad if the wanted section.
> 
> Best of luck,


I agree! Also, *DO NOT *buy that tank if they offer to sell it separately. It will have to be completely torn down and sanitized before any other frogs can be put in it.


----------



## jacob042426 (Jul 24, 2012)

Sorry for being inactive lately. I've been in new york. I didn't think those frogs looked too good in that viv. I'm going to save my money. Also, thanks for all the warm welcomes.


----------



## jacob042426 (Jul 24, 2012)

Dendroguy said:


> What's your NR username?


The same as here.


----------



## jacob042426 (Jul 24, 2012)

one of the tadpoles morphed!!!!! finally! now i have 2 froglets. just waiting for the 3rd one!


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

jacob042426 said:


> one of the tadpoles morphed!!!!! finally! now i have 2 froglets. just waiting for the 3rd one!


Cool! I'm waiting on my oldest azureus tad to morph. my pairs first tad. it's about 6 weeks old. just a few more weeks...I can't tell you how much I hope it doesn't have SLS. I don't want to have to euthanize my pair's first froglet.


----------



## Eiffel70 (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi Jacob, I'm Phishyaly on NR. I know of you thru Maria (Got2envy). I know you got some tads from her recently. I'm sorry if this is a rant, or a thread-theft but I am posting on here to let you & everyone who warned you not to get the tank you were contemplating purchasing for $150, know how right they were! 

Being a newb, and not knowing a thing about this hobby, or about this forum, I bought the tank for my 4th grade classroom. I had it set up the first day of school and my students were thrilled! I set up a "pet care station" and I had 20 eager volunteers raising not one, but both their hands in an attempt to be picked for the job. I ended up setting up a daily schedule rotating all 20 students throughout the week, in order to be fair. They fed them FF twice a day (I fed them once again before I went home). I also bought a bean beetle culture for them and they added those mid-day and refreshed the water dish.

Well, imagine their disappointment when 3 days later they find "Bad Banana" (the Leuc) dead as as a doornail when they enter the room. I was met with 20 somber eyes. I emphazised that we still had "Blue" (the Azureus) and they tended to him lovingly, pinning all hope to him... until days later he passed as well.

So, here sits our new class viv, empty and waiting to be torn down and disinfected. We are all very, very sad.


----------



## jacob042426 (Jul 24, 2012)

Eiffel70 said:


> Hi Jacob, I'm Phishyaly on NR. I know of you thru Maria (Got2envy). I know you got some tads from her recently. I'm sorry if this is a rant, or a thread-theft but I am posting on here to let you & everyone who warned you not to get the tank you were contemplating purchasing for $150, know how right they were!
> 
> Being a newb, and not knowing a thing about this hobby, or about this forum, I bought the tank for my 4th grade classroom. I had it set up the first day of school and my students were thrilled! I set up a "pet care station" and I had 20 eager volunteers raising not one, but both their hands in an attempt to be picked for the job. I ended up setting up a daily schedule rotating all 20 students throughout the week, in order to be fair. They fed them FF twice a day (I fed them once again before I went home). I also bought a bean beetle culture for them and they added those mid-day and refreshed the water dish.
> 
> ...


oh my gosh, that really stinks! oh well, you live and you learn!


anyways, ive been inactive lately because there was nothing new. but of course something bad has to happen. 

so, this weekend i went to new york for my best friend's bar-mitzvah and told my dad what to do with all my animals. i told him to feed the frogs, but not with my spring tail culture, as it was running kinda low. so i tell him to stop by petco to get some fruit flies(they are the nearest place that carries them) instead of using the springtails. the guy there told him to just dump a bunch in with them, and what do you know my dad just is trying to pour them in the inclosure and all of the culture media falls in with it. i came home late last night and find my first frog dead.  does anyone think it killed my froglet? the other one and the tadpole seem fine.


----------



## got2envy (Jan 7, 2011)

I am sorry to hear that Jacob and Aly


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

Stress probably did them in. When they are small too many FF's can stress them out and give them a heart attack. I suggest feed about 5 dusted FF's twice a day, once morning and once evening.

D


----------



## Shinosuke (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm really sorry to hear this!

The next time you're going to have someone take care of your animals while you're away I'd recommend you have them go through the whole process once while you're there so they know exactly how much to feed and what to do.


----------



## PumilioTurkey (Feb 25, 2010)

Eiffel70 said:


> Being a newb, and not knowing a thing about this hobby, or about this forum, I bought the tank for my 4th grade classroom.




This may sound rude, but there lies your problem.

You shouldn't just go and buy living exotic animals without any prior knowledge.

You could have at least checked Google for Poison Dart frogs. one pic and you would have seen the extreme condition of those animals in the link.

I mean you don't go into a pet store, buy a big dog, throw it into your appartment and wonder what to do next, right?


----------



## TLyons (May 7, 2011)

Sorry to hear this guys. I have 4 cobalt froglets for sale if you guys are looking for a local deal. I'll trade for reef stuff as well. And if anybody ever needs FF cultures or springtails or even iso's, I'd be happy to help you all out. This is Tim Lyons (Keydiver on NR) by the way. 

Also, if you guys have any questions, ask away and I'll help as best I can.


----------



## herplover (Sep 21, 2012)

I welcome you and welcome myself, so far today as browsing the forum I learned a lot to also help others as well as my self!


----------

